# My single largest button (so far)



## Shark (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is my latest button. It is the single largest refine I have done so far. Mostly fingers from memory and a small part from some pins from P4 cpu's.
Only once refined, but better than my others on the first round. 4.3 grams, I go back in the hospital Monday and needed something to keep my mind focused, working on this did just fine by me.


----------



## denim (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice job. Glad to see you are back to refining! I hope to see many more buttons to come


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nice! It will be a great button to use to consume any excess nitric in future batches. It get's further refined without any direct cost.

Best of luck on Monday.

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey your getting there.  

Not sure if that is what the doctor would have ordered for you to keep busy with though. :lol: 

Good luck Monday.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2015)

GL on Monday Shark, good to see you back on your feet mate. 

Nice button btw. 8) 

Jon


----------

